# Kandee, there's not much hope for you.



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

You've tried almost every medication out there (lexapro, celexa, klonopin, prozac, and abilify) I'm sorry. You'll have to try some Venlafaxine. It probably won't work, but its worth a try.

-a psychiatrist.

WHAT THE FUCK? Is this true? Did I take almost every type of medication out there? What about anti-psychotics? Benzos? I feel horrible and crazy now. I feel like I've lost my mind. All doctors say its because of my anxiety. ITS NOT ANXIETY. they don't even listen to me. People keep suggesting the hospital, but If i used every medication whats the point? UGH

Anyone ever try Venlafaxine? How'd it work? what works for you?


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

The thing I like about my psychiatrist is that he never gives up. I tried all kinds of meds too. He always smiles and say to me not to worry and that he has many more ideas of what we can do. I don't know if he really believe in it but at least he doesn't give up. Where are the guys in this forum that curse people like this one?! we need them badly now! lol

I'm taking Venlafaxine for 3 years. It helped me A LOT at the start. Now I'm not sure if it helps so much. But you should know that a lot of people in here is against this med cause it's not helpful for everyone and it has strong side effects and nasty withdrawal. You should be aware of it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks like you've tried benzos if you've taken klonopin.

Yeah, I can't stand shrinks. Although it's their job, they don't often listen. When I had depersonalization I was almost even serene, though occasionally colors would flare up and all my senses would be overwhelmed. Medication NEVER worked for me. I tried 3 different anti-depressants and they were all a joke. You haven't lost your mind, you're just more spiritually in touch than most. However you'd like to define that spirit. I had DP for two years, it's been gone for two years. There's hope for you. Just try your best to smile. Smile at the fact that you are more aware of individual, circumstantial, instances in peoples heads than a silly psychiatrist is. He is in the box, you are not.









As for Venlafaxine? Never taken it. If you do end up taking it, I hope it works in the ways you might like it to.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Imho ask you doc for a higher dosage of Klonopin (Which is a benzo btw, you didnt seem to know that) and try that for a while before moving on to Venlafaxine/Effexor. And for damn sure ask for more Klonopin if you are going on Effexor, The first weeks can be torture. Also alot of people have reported different effects that last a long time/never go away after using this drug, like brain zaps. Including my mom. Now it should be noted that even tho my mom is a nice person, she is neurotic and generally unstable.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

you don't need more medication, you need a new psychiatrist.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Psychiatrists are idiots. At least you have a cool name.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Tommygunz said:


> you don't need more medication, you need a new psychiatrist.


Also this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Psychiatrists are idiots. At least you have a cool name.


<3


----------

